# chicago cp8210, 3m polisher or...



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening all :wave:
looking to get a different rotary in the new year. budget of about £250 or so, so ive been looking at the CP8210 and the 3m one. any others worth a look?..

kev


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

milwaukee, same as the cp but cheaper.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was gonna post a similar thread this evening myself kev!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> milwaukee, same as the cp but cheaper.


just found one on ebay for £220, if only i had the ££'s now


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I was gonna post a similar thread this evening myself kev!


beat you to it 
what rotary have you got atm james? ive got a kestrel SIM180 which is good but ive never been keen on its 'un-ergonomic' (if thats a word ) design
3m one on ebay for even less than a milwaukee :wall:


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

i just got a 3M one mate and its great! very light and sexy 

mundo


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> milwaukee, same as the cp but cheaper.


is this the one grant?
http://www.power-tools-pro.co.uk/milwaukee-ap12e-angle-polisher-150mm-1200w-motor-230v-p-5395.html

the one on ebay is the 'slim' heavy duty one apparently... 
and has 7 speed settings...


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Got my CP 2 weeks ago from Autobrite, £188 delivered as I didn't need the free backing plate. Looked everywhere and thought that was a cracking price.

Very nice machine to IMO, prefer it to the makita.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> is this the one grant?
> http://www.power-tools-pro.co.uk/milwaukee-ap12e-angle-polisher-150mm-1200w-motor-230v-p-5395.html
> 
> the one on ebay is the 'slim' heavy duty one apparently...
> and has 7 speed settings...


yep thats the one ive got. had a kestrel myself and then used the milwaukee at james b's and fell in love with it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this one looks interesting too, wonder if its in the UK yet..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nah I've not got one yet kev, not had any need for one tbh so this will be the move and I'm not a fan of buying something to make do so wanna get a good one to start. Having said that, if you're looking to replace yours rather than run two, i would be interested  I've already got tonnes of pads etc thankfully.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

autobrite will have it in a few weeks does look good thow


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> this one looks interesting too, wonder if its in the UK yet..
> 
> YouTube - Autogeek's Show Car Garage - New FLEX PE14-2 Rotary Polisher


Is that not the one that Autobrite are (soon to be) stocking?
I don't think it's particularly cheap (£300+) but could be wrong (as usual!).


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Nah I've not got one yet kev, not had any need for one tbh so this will be the move and I'm not a fan of buying something to make do so wanna get a good one to start. Having said that, if you're looking to replace yours rather than run two, i would be interested  I've already got tonnes of pads etc thankfully.


yep, i'll be replacing it rather than using two. i'll put it on here but you've got first dibs


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> Is that not the one that Autobrite are (soon to be) stocking?
> I don't think it's particularly cheap (£300+) but could be wrong (as usual!).


does look good, but £300..
autogeek are listing it for $380, a quick google shows that to be about £240...


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

thats not a bad price.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers kev, just lemme know.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> does look good, but £300..
> autogeek are listing it for $380, a quick google shows that to be about £240...


The retail on those in the is £350 for the 240v version and are available in the UK now. If you're interested I'm sure I could make a phone call 

Flex have proper distribution in the UK, so unless you can find a grey import from Europe cheaper it's going to be there or there abouts.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> The retail on those in the is £350 for the 240v version and are available in the UK now. If you're interested I'm sure I could make a phone call
> 
> Flex have proper distribution in the UK, so unless you can find a grey import from Europe cheaper it's going to be there or there abouts.


thanks Tim  really like the look of the flex but it's a big outlay 
if I go for a 3m or Chicago one, I'll give you a shout


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Out of the ones you've mentioned i'd go for the 3M one Kev, its a nice weight & made by Rupes. I have 3 Rupes in total & have never had a problem with them in over 2 years & they are worked hard everyday. My Festool shinex has been back 3 times in almost a year just as a comparison in reliability terms


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i have got the 3m one and is is so much easier to use and lighter than my old silverline 

Perhaps another option would be a Dodo spin doctor?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I love my CP, but the speed dial has started playing up now at 15 months, so is out of warranty. The Milwaukee is the same, but 3 year warranty, so I'd recommend that over it.

I think I'll go for a 3M, get the CP fixed and keep it as a backup.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I would go 3M too. 

After using the CP, the 3M has a better head design and doesn't suffer the heating problems of the CP. 

For the £'s it's the best lightweight polisher out IMO.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't really help of which polisher to go for, but you say the Kestral 180 is un-ergonomic, in which way? Uncomfortable to use? Just wondering as i'm looking at getting one


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Can't really help of which polisher to go for, but you say the Kestral 180 is un-ergonomic, in which way? Uncomfortable to use? Just wondering as i'm looking at getting one


just a bit uncomfortable for me after a while ant - does weigh over 3kg as well iirc. it's a good machine other than that tbh - not too noisy and easy to use.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Got to say I love my SIM180 and find it a real pleasure to use. Granted, it doesnt have the smooth motor of the Makita, but it is ALOT less money. Same ergonomics too.

That said, I have just got a CP and love it! Lighter and a much smoother action. The speed dial takes a couple of minutes to get used to (as does the trigger) but it is the cool little machine. 3M looks terrible IMO and that is enough for me not to buy it! Festool is still the choice for any pro surely? I mean, if you use it everyday for 5 years then £500 isnt much more than £200 is it? Just a thought?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

amiller said:


> Got to say I love my SIM180 and find it a real pleasure to use. Granted, it doesnt have the smooth motor of the Makita, but it is ALOT less money. Same ergonomics too.
> 
> That said, I have just got a CP and love it! Lighter and a much smoother action. The speed dial takes a couple of minutes to get used to (as does the trigger) but it is the cool little machine. 3M looks terrible IMO and that is enough for me not to buy it! Festool is still the choice for any pro surely? I mean, if you use it everyday for 5 years then £500 isnt much more than £200 is it? Just a thought?


not a full time pro yet, probably would go for a festool otherwise 
each to their own as the 3m one looks the dogs IMO


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks Kev, if maggi112 (james i think?) doesn't have it I will


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

If ou were closer Kev, you could have come and tested mine out. If you want any Further pics of it, give me a shout.


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

sorry to hijack the thread, how is the festool shinex compared to new flex?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Out of the ones you've mentioned i'd go for the 3M one Kev, its a nice weight & made by Rupes. I have 3 Rupes in total & have never had a problem with them in over 2 years & they are worked hard everyday. My Festool shinex has been back 3 times in almost a year just as a comparison in reliability terms


Thats a great bit of advise as I'm too in the dilemma of which machine to buy.
I was 99% sure I was going to get the shinex as it came highly recommended by 2 very highly regarded detailers but this is the first bit of bad press I've heard about it... gone wrong 3 times in a year, thats not great imo.
Didn't know the 3M one was made by rupes either which is very encouraging news as most bodyshops rate their machines right at the top.
Nick, have you got the shinex and the 3M machines?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't get me wrong the shinex is an excellent machine, but i was as suprised as most to have problems with it. The support is excellent, with it being collected usually on the same day & returned within a few days. I've looked at the 3M machine & its based on the smaller Rupes one which i have, but with a different casing. Also had the Makita & got a year out of that. What about the Metabo machine? Whichever you do get, look into the warranty & support side of things is my best advice.

Nick


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> If ou were closer Kev, you could have come and tested mine out. If you want any Further pics of it, give me a shout.


some pics would be good, thanks :thumb:
also, whats the noise like? can't find any videos of it online..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> thanks Kev, if maggi112 (james i think?) doesn't have it I will


no worries :thumb:
thinking about the weight of the SIM180 and the design probably work against me as my left wrist got broken badly years ago and it aches alot now if its really cold outside or when i do alot of lifting at work..


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

snap lol, snapped my left wrist on my mx bike abour 3 years back, soon as the cold gets here i ache, I think im going to have try and feel a few different rotaries to get the feel of them


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> *snap lol*, snapped my left wrist on my mx bike abour 3 years back, soon as the cold gets here i ache, I think im going to have try and feel a few different rotaries to get the feel of them


:lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

didn't even realise the pun lol


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll try and do a quick vid tomorrow Kev.


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

888-Dave said:


> Thats a great bit of advise as I'm too in the dilemma of which machine to buy.
> I was 99% sure I was going to get the shinex as it came highly recommended by 2 very highly regarded detailers but this is the first bit of bad press I've heard about it... gone wrong 3 times in a year, thats not great imo.
> Didn't know the 3M one was made by rupes either which is very encouraging news as most bodyshops rate their machines right at the top.
> Nick, have you got the shinex and the 3M machines?





slrestoration said:


> Don't get me wrong the shinex is an excellent machine, but i was as suprised as most to have problems with it. The support is excellent, with it being collected usually on the same day & returned within a few days. I've looked at the 3M machine & its based on the smaller Rupes one which i have, but with a different casing. Also had the Makita & got a year out of that. What about the Metabo machine? Whichever you do get, look into the warranty & support side of things is my best advice.
> 
> Nick


apart from offering good customer service with fast collection n delivery, is festool reliable since i want to get it oversea? may not be able to claim warranty that easy? or should i pick 3M or the new flex?

suggestion appreciated

thanks


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

I would stay away from the CP. I have had 2 of them and both had to go back to be fixed within the 1 year warranty period and both were returned back to me with the same problems occuring even though they had it for almost a month. One lasted 13 months and the other 14 months before they completely died on me which was out of the warranty period

Just recently bought the Festool Shinex due to its 3 year warranty so I don't expect to have to replace this machine for a long time. I will be buying the new Flex when Autobrite stocks them shortly as a back up rotary which has 2 year warranty

Another good rotary to consider is the Metabo, used these before I went to the CP's and never had a problem with them:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Jay :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The 3M looks like a really nice machine as does the Festool but its big money.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ross said:


> The 3M looks like a really nice machine as does the Festool but its big money.


I have the Rupes LH18EN that is mechanically the same as the 3M machine and can't fault it. :thumb:

The 3M machine is cheaper than the Rupes as well.  I know which I'd go for next time!

Alan W


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I will be looking for a new rotary soon,Well I have a blue Silverline but its a heavy and bulky beast meaning its quite hard to use it for any length of time.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Found a CP one for a good price http://www.powertoolsalesuk.com/p/powertools/polishers/anglepolisher/2090/


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Ross said:


> Found a CP one for a good price http://www.powertoolsalesuk.com/p/powertools/polishers/anglepolisher/2090/


this is the cheapest place to get a CP if thats what you want :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ross, have you read Jay's comments on the previous page about his experience with the CP.  (Admittedly he's probably using it every day.)

Alan W


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Your right that seems to be a bit of a bargain:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Ross, have you read Jay's comments on the previous page about his experience with the CP.  (Admittedly he's probably using it every day.)
> 
> Alan W


Yeah I have but I will not be using one everyday just every say 6 months to keep my next car Black Alfa 159 in tip top condition


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Gleamingkleen said:


> this is the cheapest place to get a CP if thats what you want :thumb:


I think they've got the units of weight wrong in that listing - should be Kg and not lb. 

Alan W


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

blackjz said:


> apart from offering good customer service with fast collection n delivery, is festool reliable since i want to get it oversea? may not be able to claim warranty that easy? or should i pick 3M or the new flex?
> 
> suggestion appreciated
> 
> thanks


My festool is used pretty much not stop for 10 hrs a day 6 days a week so i'd say it is reliable. Just highlighted that a have had problems with it & that the support has been excellent


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I think they've got the units of weight wrong in that listing - should be Kg and not lb.
> 
> Alan W


your certainly correct:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

For that kind of money there are plenty of options out there.
There is always stories of folk having high temperature issues of the unit etc but I think all have this until bedded in.
Milwaukee's warranty sides of things is eally poor.
My speed dial dropped its gutts after only a few months and took it to my suppliers.
After 3 weeks, they opted to give me a brand new unit and take it on the chin.
Still not recieved my old one back yet from what I was told a couple of weeks back so about 4 months so far.
CP's speed dial is slightly poor compared to the milwaukee and I know of a couple of folk that use them and have had nothing but dial issues.
If you man enough, go with makita.
I really never wanted one as every man and his dog had one but it was a quick purchase when the milwaukee dropped its gutts.
I wont turn back now, bets machine out.
Might be the heaviest but 3.1kg is a biscuit to me:lol:
You would adapt and get used to it quickly imo.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Scott. ive looked at the makita before but its a similar weight and design to my kestrel, which is why i want to change..
iirc Rob @ Gleam Machine uses a metabo, anyone have any thoughts on it?

http://www.powertooldirect.co.uk/metabo_pe12-175_polishe-p-76994.html


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I love my chicago rotary, very light & easy to use


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> I love my chicago rotary, very light & easy to use


that helps my choice Dawn


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

From what I remeber, the ergonomics of the metabo is very nice and compact much like my old flex rotary but had the same flaw where the speed dial is at the tail end.
Something you need to adapt to quickly or you will regret the purchase.
Weight wise, the 3M and spin doctor are great compact and light weight but for shear robustness, the makita wins hands down but weighs in at almost 1kg more.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kev,

Steve Graves (L200Steve) is a great fan of the Metabo PE12-175 and uses them with heavy pressure and slowish speeds with no detriment to longevity as far as I know. :thumb:

The CP didn't take well to his polishing style IIRC! 

Alan W


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what's the general consensus on the spin doctor? I've looked at it a few times but never been keen on the 1k rpm starting speed. like everything else about it though - light weight and the LCD speed display is a good idea imo..


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Had the spin doctor been around when i bought the 3m there is a good chance i would have bought it


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The Spin Doctor missed a trick with the high start speed, does anyone really want to spread product at 1000rpm? With no slow start.

Not my kind of machine. 

I love the looks of the CP and the lightness. After using a Millwaukee recently and hearing it's very very "Similar" I'll be buying a new millwaukee next and getting rid of the Silverline.

Although I love the weight of the silverline it's just hard work on some cars, the Millwakee is so easy to use. Can't rreally fault it.

Can't justify the cost of the CP.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey just noticed this thread, nice one Kev :thumb: 

I'm still seriously tempted for the Makita - I think I prefer 'em heavier!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gally said:


> The Spin Doctor missed a trick with the high start speed, does anyone really want to spread product at 1000rpm? With no slow start.
> 
> Not my kind of machine.
> 
> ...


got to agree - if it's was 700-800 rpm I'd be more keen on getting one. I like the look of the Chicago too, but iirc the Milwaukee is a wee bit cheaper...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

*Shhhhh! Someone said it's the same machine.:doublesho

This may or may not be true and I will defeat all legal objections to my post!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gally said:


> *Shhhhh! Someone said it's the same machine.:doublesho
> 
> This may or may not be true and I will defeat all legal objections to my post!


i think they're similar, if not indentical internally...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Oh erm... no comment.

*Wolf in sheeps clothing. Ahem.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gally said:


> Oh erm... no comment.
> 
> *Wolf in sheeps clothing. Ahem.


:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Why can I feel a legal letter being prepared as I type this post, Kev!

I'm blaming you!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gally said:


> Why can I feel a legal letter being prepared as I type this post, Kev!
> 
> I'm blaming you!


don't send me the legal bill - want to get my PS3 and rotary


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm awaiting my new ps3 to be delivered! Last one broke.

Fail!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gally said:


> I'm awaiting my new ps3 to be delivered! Last one broke.
> 
> Fail!


oops  im getting one tomorrow with GT5 
(and im off work until monday :driver


----------

